

The Benefit Of Being Naked - bpick
http://www.brendanpickering.com/2010/04/06/the-benefit-of-being-naked/

======
nzmsv
_That cute server? Can’t friend request them._

I had to reread that a couple times as I was trying to figure out how a server
can be cute (somehow the part about being friends with it wasn't that
surprising) :)

~~~
rbranson
Should have used the PC term: "Personal Culinary Services Director."

~~~
etherael
Ohhhhhh! thanks...

It actually took this reply to clue me in to what he was talking about, same
mistake as parent. (Nice ECC RAM baby?)

------
jcl
Creative thinking in the bathroom is probably less an effect of being naked as
it is being in a private space with nothing better to think about. Otherwise,
you could write another article about all the ideas people have on the toilet,
titled "The Benefit of Pooping."

~~~
anamax
> Otherwise, you could write another article about all the ideas people have
> on the toilet, titled "The Benefit of Pooping."

People do write about thinking in the shower, so why is pooping out of line?

> Creative thinking in the bathroom is probably less an effect of being naked
> as it is being in a private space with nothing better to think about.

Is it "private space with nothing to think about" or running water?

~~~
argv_empty
_Is it "private space with nothing to think about" or running water?_

Based on my experience from time spent in private spaces with nothing to think
about that don't have running water, I'm inclined to doubt the significance of
the effect of running water.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I do think, though, that the relaxation of being immersed in warm water
definitely helps.

